# Comcast adds TiVo Series 3, Premiere boxes to the 3D compatible list



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/15/comcast-adds-tivo-series-3-premiere-boxes-to-the-3d-compatible/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So does that mean the S3 and S4 boxes are now working with the Comcast MPEG4 channels?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

If the Premiere doesn't work with MPEG-4 channels, this was kind of short sited of Tivo, and will cause problems as more and more cable companies and channels convert to MPEG-4.


----------



## milo (Feb 15, 2002)

I noticed ESPN3D was added to my lineup a couple days ago, but I don't have a 3D TV. The image appeared as two images side by side when I checked it. It was just a banner saying what the next event would be (a World Cup game).


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

If you can see the side-by-side image it indicates that you can receive the channel. therefore, either your broadcast is MPEG-2 or the TiVo is processing MPEG-4 OK.

The following states that ESPN 3D is being broadcast in MPEG-4 and MPEG-2. Unclear as to whether that means it varies by local market:

http://www.cable360.net/ct/news/ctreports/commentary/3D-Motivates-Comcast-To-Think-MPEG-4_41841.html

Interesting that this also indicates that Comcast is going to:

1) Increase the use of MPEG-4
2) Switch Motorola boxes for PACE boxes
3) Reconsider the use of SDV


----------



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

Side-by-side meaning that the final image is only half the original resolution? Is it 720p or 1080i (or 1080p) ? For sports I would normally hope for 720p but if the image is half-res, i.e., 640x720, that doesn't even seem like HD.

Plus, the effective 3D 'depth' is probably a function (limit) of the 2D resolution so 640x720 doesn't seem like it would provide very realistic 3D. Am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Here in SF Area, I have the ESPN3D Channel in my lineup and there is supposed to be a program on, but when I tune the channel it says: "Problem with the Signal on this channel.. Trying again".

Has anyone verified that this channel works on Premiere? In Comcast SF area?


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Answering my own question --

The Tivo Premiere DOES work just fine as a 3D tuner for Comcast SF!

You do have to call Comcast and have them add "3D" to your account, even though its zero cost. Not sure why, maybe their way of measuring the interest level?

And the ESPN3D channel uses "side by side" mode for display, which the TV (Panasonic VT20) didn't auto-detect, so had to put the TV explcitly into side-by-side 3D mode.

But once that was done, worked great, recorded fine, etc.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

good to know. Thanks!


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

I called Comcast and they tried to enable 3D for me but I told them it didn't work. Then they did some research on 3D and told me it doesn't work with TiVos. The weird thing is that my recording had a few minutes of 3D and then went back to essentially a black nothing. I've tried it on a HD and S4 with the same results. Maybe there's something different about the Saratoga, CA area from San Francisco, or is anyone else getting it here?


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

finally found someone at Comcast who could help me. They had to add something called "3D Tech Fee" to my account. No charge, but indicative as to what me might be seeing in the future.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

bsmith1051 said:


> Side-by-side meaning that the final image is only half the original resolution? Is it 720p or 1080i (or 1080p) ? For sports I would normally hope for 720p but if the image is half-res, i.e., 640x720, that doesn't even seem like HD.
> 
> Plus, the effective 3D 'depth' is probably a function (limit) of the 2D resolution so 640x720 doesn't seem like it would provide very realistic 3D. Am I misunderstanding this?


Correct. Other than Blu-ray, I think all the planned 3D content delivery methods involve cutting resolution on a 1080p image. So ESPN3D (or at least Comcast's implementation of it) bsaically is displaying two 960x1080 images which the TV then interlaces to a 120Hz signal for alternating eyes.

I read that PS3 does a top-and-bottom scheme similar. All TVs out there support both.

So it really shouldn't be that hard for a display device to support this. It doesn't require any more bandwidth than 1080p mode.

The 3D effect isn't limited by technology per-se, but there are a lot of content-authoring gotchas like having images cut by the screen edge when at extreme depths (looks bad). It would be easy to author something to far "out" of the screen that it would just be annoying to view (have to go cross-eyed or something). As you say, the screen resolution or size puts a practical limit on how far you could push certain 3D effects.


----------

